# Cancun Guide Recommendations?



## onthefly7 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm gonna be in Cancun in late December and would love to wet a line does anybody have any guide recs?

I am willing to drive so where is the best fly fishing for that season?


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*guide*

enrique trinidad is supposed to be very good and is in cancun. fishes isla blanca. the guys at anglers edge spoke good about him. put one guy at the shop on a slam. said he will pole till you say your ready to quit.http://www.cancunflatsfishing.com/fishing_guide.html


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

The fishing is good year around. The only issue with December is that you can get a front that pushes down and you can get blown out. The up side to a front is that the water level usually drops in the lagunas and the snook fishing can be very good. I would recommend Boca Paila or Punta Allen if you don't mind the drive.

Rodman Hunter has good reputation as a solid guide in Cancun. He will fish in the Lagunas right in town or will travel to other spots in the area, Isla Blanca Boca Paila: http://www.cancunlighttackle.com/index.asp

Alex Euan in Cozumel. Lots of bones, a few permit. He has the right boat for fishing the laguna on the N. end of the island. Very skinny up there. [email protected]

Boca Paila is about 2.5 hours away but would be your best bet. You can book direct with the lodge: [email protected]

Punta Allen, another 45 minutes past Boca Paila and on Ascencion Bay there are several choices to book day trips. I would recommend Manuel Chac, one of the original FF guides in Mexico and Belize. His guides are trained well. [email protected]

If the weather cooperates you can't go wrong at any of these places


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

flynut said:


> enrique trinidad is supposed to be very good and is in cancun. fishes isla blanca. the guys at anglers edge spoke good about him. put one guy at the shop on a slam. said he will pole till you say your ready to quit.http://www.cancunflatsfishing.com/fishing_guide.html


Agreed.

My buddy and I fished with him this past July and had a good time. Sadly the fishing was a bit slow, but I did manage to catch a couple of bonefish, a permit, a mangrove snapper, and several barricuda, while my friend caught some jacks, barricuda, and a bonefish of his own. We saw quite a few snook in the mangroves, but couldn't get them to commit very well and manged only one hookup which was later lost. Didn't even see a tarpon, which surprised me.

It was my first time flats fishing in water that clear and it was quite the experience. We did the Isla Blanca trip (about 30 miles North of Cancun) and let me tell you it's quite a journey just getting to the fishing camp! Enrique was a great guide and stayed out later than advertised to try and get us on the fish. We used spinning tackle, but he also offers fly tackle and is pretty adept with both.

Word of advice - when we fished the tide was very low and according to him made the fishing tougher, so if you can manage it try to plan your trip on a good tide.

I'll try and find some pics when I get home this evening and post them up.


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*Cancun*

I would fish Isla Blanca. It is only 1/2 hour north of the airport. If you would like, call me at Sportsman's Finest (512-263-1888) and I can give you a couple of guide recommendations. Fronts can be an issue, but the fishing can still be good! Brett


----------



## oddfly (May 10, 2007)

I would fish with Enrique if I could. The issue with the fronts can be a problem, but he can take into the mangroves where you can be slightly protected from the wind. 

I wish you luck!


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Look up Rodman Hunter even if you don't fish with him, he is a wealth of information on the entire Yucatan. He was former President of the Yucatan Fly Fishers Club, it started with all eight of the fly fishers in the area awhile back.

Several of the Boca Lodges are offering one or one and a half day packages, makes for a long day from Cancun though not too bad from Tuluum. 

For Tarpon the West Coast of the Yucatan has several possibilities but too far from Cancun for a day trip.


----------



## onthefly7 (Nov 24, 2008)

I talked to enrique and he said isla blanca would be best for that time of year. What do you guys think is better between isla blanca and isla holbox?


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Holbox is very different, I have only been by Sailboat but the big fish are more like fishing Texas. Don't know about the lagoons. 

In December the lagoons would be the only fishing in Holbox few if any big Tarpon that you could find. I think new areas will be found near Holbox but currently the summer run of big Tarpon is the main draw.

Isla Blanca is grand slam territory but smaller fish in general with the exception of possible bigger Snook that time of year. Can be frustrating with weather changes and schools of permit and palometta that won't eat. Permit are called Palometa but there is another species, smaller with longer fins the Palometta. 

I would check out Isla Blanca and also the fishing in the Cancun lagoon.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

You might want to check with Capt. Chuck Uzzle, he used to book bonefish trips to that part of the world and he might be a good source of info. Here's a link to his sight and contact information

http://www.chucksguideservice.net/mainframe.htm

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## onthefly7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Since it is winter time, do you guys think the best and easiest fishing would be in the mangroves /backwaters away from the wind?


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

That will be the main program. The big open flats are to the south. The entire peninsula is ringed with mangrove flats. Both to the west and more so closer to Belize there are inland salt water Cinotes that can hold fish in cooler weather. The Cancun Lagoon is a good possibility when cold or windy because of shelter and proximity to deeper water.

Rodman Hunter has covered virtually the entire Yucatan Coast and all the way to Texas he is worth tracking down. If a search doesn't produce anything check on Dan Blanton's Bulletin Board he has posted a number of times there.


----------



## onthefly7 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've narrowed it down between Enrique and Rodman Hunter. How will I decide?!!


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

That's easy go with both. They were fishing different areas. 

It's nice to go a couple of times with the same guide but I am thinking you'll want to get a little variety and then start planning the next trip. Don't think you'll go wrong with either if the weather will co-operate.


----------



## onthefly7 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just got back from fishing Isla Blanca with Enrique. He was a fantastic guide and I suck at fishing but he gave me so many shots that I still managed to catch 6 snook. I had 2 shots at schools of tarpon but I blew those but he gave me like 40 easy shots at snook.

What a guide and what a place, highly recommended!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*mexico*

I am glad you had a good trip. It can be tough this time of year. At least you caught fish and had lots of shots. Tight lines


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*yucatanflyfishing.com*

I was in Isla Mujeres the first week of January and fished with Enrique from yucatanflyfishing.com. He was great. I went 4 for 8 on tarpon to 5lbs. and 1 snook. We probably hit 6 or 7 different lagoons and he put the panga in some very tight spots. Rafael Redondo was my contact. He picked me up on time at the ferry in Cancun. I will book with them when I return. Good luck.

Rafael's mobile 044-998-845-3542


----------

